# my last damn amp thread



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I'm still looking after all this time. Looking for ~75x4 @ 4ohm to power some infinity kappas. I've narrowed my search down to the following amps:

RF 351S (90x2) <----x2 [$120 x 2 = ~$240]
RF 301S (75x2) <----x2 [$100 x 2 = ~$200] <---actualy seems to be the most cost effective so far.
RF 801X (100x4) [~$270]
RF 551X (70x4) [~$200]

Audiobahn A4601T (75x4) [~$250]
Audiobahn A6004T (75x4) [~$180]

JBL PX300.4 (75x4) [~$260]

JL 300/4 (75x4) [~$310]

Keeping in mind cost/qualty, what amp setup would be the best bang for the buck? Have any other amps in mind?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

US amps are very cost effective and a steal at the prices they are sold at, not sure which one of them is the 75 x 4 your lookin for though...


----------



## Sr2oFusIoN (Jul 26, 2003)

look for the audio bahn on ebay i found them going for 150
and the guy is from irvine. theyre brand new too.


but im in the same boat except i want 65x4 at 4ohm.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I'd go with the JL 300/4... I have the same amp and I love it. Well worth the money.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey fusion..I jus got a [email protected] a Sony Xplod...I know sony doesnt usually have a good name but this is a brand new Amp and its one of the much much better models...I got it for only 91$ + 20$ shipping too...Check it out on the third page of my CarDomain page...and the full part # u can search on Ebay is on the fourth...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'd love to get the JL too, but that could take a good amount of time to save up for.

here's what I'm most likely going to have to do, the Rockford 301S is a 75x2 channel amp. Each one is $100 which means $100 savings over the JL.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

hay guys if you want some stereo equipment email me at [email protected] i just got set up with several companys including clarion kicker orion ppi and dei. i can also get rf and several other manufacturs. just let me know what manufacture you want and what model number and i will get you pricing. i currently have a jl 300/4(used) for sale $225


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I'd love to get the JL too, but that could take a good amount of time to save up for.
> 
> here's what I'm most likely going to have to do, the Rockford 301S is a 75x2 channel amp. Each one is $100 which means $100 savings over the JL. *


Keep in mind that the JL is severely under rated. I had a friend that had an Alpine MRVF540 (100 x 4) and swapped it out for the JL...and the JL was so much more louder and cleaner too. IMO...the JL and the RF aren't even in the same class.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

JL is fantastic gear for the price. Please stay far, far away from Audiobahn.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, sounds like JL will be the best choice (although the most expensive). droppinbottom, I'll take you up on your offer if you can hold that JL for a few weeks (I have an Acura I bumped into to fix first). Has the amp been tested, and can you tell me more about the condition as a used amp?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, I've heard good and bad about audiobahn, so I jst wanted to hear more opinions on it.

As for a Sony amp, Sony is out of the question. Sony Xplod to me is like the Honda Civic of car audio. I may as well ghetto rig my factory internal amplifier to my new system.

US acoustics amp, I heard it's a really nice amp, but I also heard it has a 10 minute warmup time where the music is pretty bad. Most of my trips are less than 10 minutes.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Good choice on the JL. You would NOT have been happy with anything from Audiobahn. There's a reason Car Toys doesn't carry it.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Try Crossfire amps!
They got power and quality for very little cash.

I found lots on Ebay for way under 200.

Most people just don't know about em.
Kind of a best kept secret in car audio.


----------

